# AC Temperature



## Chris07 (Jun 5, 2015)

Well let me preface this question by saying that I've been on the ambulance for about 3 years and I still don't know for sure the Answer to this question.

I work in leader type II ambulances (mostly <2007) and in the back there is an AC on/off switch and a separate Cool/Heat switch which has a middle setting which is used to turn the AC off (if the AC switch is also off).

I've worked in Rigs in the past where there is a temperature knob in the back to fine tune the temp. These units, unfortunately, don't have one. I can only go Cool or Heat.

My question, is the temperature of the back AC dictated by the AC temperature knob in the front of the ambulance?

It's kind of annoying when cool is too cold and heat is too hot but you're looking for a nice neutral setting to get some air in the back.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 5, 2015)

Nope.  It is an on or off kind of setting.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 5, 2015)

Nope. The AC in back acts separately from the front knob.


----------



## Chris07 (Jun 5, 2015)

That's unfortunate. Seems like kind of an oversight...or a deliberate cost cutting measure. Sucks to be in the situation of either choosing to swelter or freeze.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 5, 2015)

you can fix freezing with a blanket and a jacket!  So that is my choice.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 5, 2015)

I work in the desert so I have only used the heater once I think. The AC is on 24/7.


----------



## Milla3P (Jun 8, 2015)

The heat/cool in my current truck has 2 settings: Off & Jet Engine.


----------



## Jason (Jun 8, 2015)

The truck I'm usually on has AC/Heat control settings for the back, in the back, separate from the cab in the front.  However, the cab in the front has access to the rear temp controls as well.  Fine tuning the temp is hard, but at least I have Heat or AC when I need/want it.


----------



## exodus (Jun 11, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> I work in the desert so I have only used the heater once I think. The AC is on 24/7.



Unless you're in a gas unit.... Then it's a chilling 89-94f while doing 65   Luckily 432 is going to be diesel until we get a box


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 11, 2015)

exodus said:


> Unless you're in a gas unit.... Then it's a chilling 89-94f while doing 65   Luckily 432 is going to be diesel until we get a box


You're gonna need a diesel for all those Seeley calls you guys will get haha


----------



## exodus (Jun 11, 2015)

24's aren't supposed to get code 2s. . Allegedly....


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 11, 2015)

exodus said:


> 24's aren't supposed to get code 2s. . Allegedly....


According to the supervisor who is putting 32 together he said they will be getting the Seeley calls and will only be allowed in station when we are status 3 in the east end. 

Things may change but that info was as of last week.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 11, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> According to the supervisor who is putting 32 together he said they will be getting the Seeley calls and will only be allowed in station when we are status 3 in the east end.
> 
> Things may change but that info was as of last week.



Hope this is true. I've had shifts where all my calls have been Seeley code 2s.


----------



## Kevinf (Jun 12, 2015)

Is this a Cali thing? I don't recognize the term Seeley call. Anyone clue me in?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 12, 2015)

Kevinf said:


> Is this a Cali thing? I don't recognize the term Seeley call. Anyone clue me in?


Seeley is the street name of the urgent care that calls us our multiple times per day every day.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 12, 2015)

*Let's get back on topic please.*


----------



## Brandon O (Jun 14, 2015)

Choosing between "too hot" and "too cold" in the patient compartment is the industry standard.


----------



## azbrewcrew (Jun 18, 2015)

our Brauns have digital temp control...you can set it as low as 52 in the back but you will get nowhere near that. But any cool air is good when its 115 out


----------



## Run with scissors (Jun 18, 2015)

those set ups are crap. they cost more, break more, and are inconvenient. im not sure why they even make them like that.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 18, 2015)

My LifeLine's have AC in the back that works as well as my truck's...


----------



## Honeybadger (Jul 1, 2015)

Our rigs, even our new sprinters, are all Leader built, and they all have two settings. "Ice cubes" and "turkish prison"

why can't we have a knob, like the front.


----------

